# Custard Coconut Slice WANTED



## Maree (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi  Everyone, I am wanting the recipe for the above slice. It has a sweet short pastry base with a baked custard centre and topped off with a cocoanut topping, the topping is almost like a louise slice however it is pure white and sprinkled in icing sugar. An old Dutch recipe I believe. Thanking you. Maree


----------

